# Can I run an SR20DET (non-front clip swap)??



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey all, I have a somewhat weird question.

Background info: My 89 240SX SE has engine problems. I am low on money too.

With that said, can I buy an SR20DET swap that doesn't include all the parts found in a front clip(Intercooler, IC piping, etc) and put it into my car for the time being until I can afford to buy the remaining parts?

I can get the motor swap with ECU and wire harness for $1200 picked up. 

Basically, can I swap in the SR20DET swap into my car and not run the turbo?? Will I experience any issues with the engine if I do this??

I plan on upgrading the intercooler, turbo, and chip the ECU anyway, but only when I save up enough money. The problem at hand is I would like to be able to drive the car right now if it is possible.

Sorry if this question sounds dumb. I am trying to find the best option available to me given my situation if I can't figure out what is wrong with my KA24E.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

save up for the full front clip.. dont cheap it out..


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

just get a motorset. it's the middle option and the best bang for the buck for a person with a budget. instead of getting only engine, tranny, harness, and ECU or a front clip, you'll get the basic four, plus a BUNCH of wiring. most motorsets will cost you around $2000-$2300 (S13 redtops, that is).


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

He might as well get a clip seeing how its only $300-$400 more..


----------



## redamnavit (Jul 23, 2004)

If I understand you correctly you want to drop the SR20 in but just run atmo piping directly from the filter box to the throttle body, hook your exhaust to the SR's 02 housing and leave the turbo spinning in the air? 

Will this work? Sort of. Theoretically you'll have an 8:1 compression N/A (read: weak) motor that retards timing excessively (read: runs like crap) as the RPMs increase. The turbo shouldn't overspool but if anything gets sucked into that open turbo inlet the turbo is screwed so you'd be wise to put some sort of filter on it. Don't think its just the turbo that bites it either; I found a chunk of my T25's thrust bearing that had worked its way down the oil drain tube and into the oil pan. Bad things.

Buy the motor swap when you have an extra $100. Finding a stock SMIC setup for an SR20 motorset isn't all that difficult,it tends to be pretty cheap too, and is more cost effective than finding an N/A header for the SR so you can connect up your exhaust without the turbo.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

id say go for the deal if you want but dont put it in. save up a decent amount of money and buy yourself a nice front mount and bigger turbo and stuff. its easier to install things when the motor is out in the air rather than in the car.does the KA thats in it run ? do you have another means of transportation?


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Kelso said:


> id say go for the deal if you want but dont put it in. save up a decent amount of money and buy yourself a nice front mount and bigger turbo and stuff. its easier to install things when the motor is out in the air rather than in the car.does the KA thats in it run ? do you have another means of transportation?


I don't have to drive the car. The main reason why I would like to get it running is so that my bro can drive it. He works in DC and his car is too nice. That was 2nd reason for justifying buying the car.

Anyway, I am having the car dropped off at my house this Sat. I have a friend of a friend who is going to look at it for me. Right now, I am just trying to figure out what the options I have available to me. I am trying to find the most economic/logical thing option. My two objectives are to get the car running as soon as possible and not waste any money at the same time. Can it be done?? That's what I am trying to figure out. :thumbup: 

Thanks for all the help you have provided me. I REALLY appreciate it!!! :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if it just needs an engine, there are other options that are less expensive than SR20, are just as easy to swap, and are capable of the same amount if not more power. and if its your bro's car, have him put some money toward it so that you can buy a full clip or motorset.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

how much does a front clip from an sr20det cost? from a respectable company... just figure i would ask since you guy are on the topic...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If your in a serious push to just 'drive' the car.. I would recomend sourcing another KA motor of the same generation. Less complications. No wiring, and cheap as fuck. Swaps of the turbo kind are not to be taken lightly. Don't be fooled by the words, "direct bolt in". It may be disillusioning to most. If you need a car, and have too many motor problems to mess with the current one, source another one. It couldn't be more than $500.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> If your in a serious push to just 'drive' the car.. I would recomend sourcing another KA motor of the same generation. Less complications. No wiring, and cheap as fuck. Swaps of the turbo kind are not to be taken lightly. Don't be fooled by the words, "direct bolt in". It may be disillusioning to most. If you need a car, and have too many motor problems to mess with the current one, source another one. It couldn't be more than $500.


Opi is right...swap another similar-year KA in after you make sure it's a decent motor. You should be able to find one easily because there are tons of people still getting rid of them to do SR/CA/RB swaps.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah dude, just swap in another KA...cause if you just need the car running so your bro can drive it to work instead of his car that's too nice...then why drop all the money for an SR on just a traveling car...there's no point...the kA's run like champs...


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

y can get the motorset but then don't forget the wiring....so get another ka and take 2-3 hrs outta ur sat and swap it out


----------

